# What names in family album?



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

I have asked the SW how I should introduce people in our family album.  I really want to put "Nanny and Grandad" and "Auntie xxxx", but she says you should put "this is our special friend/aunty etc, their names are".

What did everyone else do?  

Also there are a few references to the child's room on the other thread.. are you talking about another family album after you have been matched, or should I include that even if it's not decorated yet?

Many thanks for any advice you can give.

Cxx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Can't help cos we don't do our book until we are matched - then it is personal to our child and will have things personal to him/her like fav. cartoon character or toy.  

I think this is the case with the others doing books just now.  These are done for matching panel rather than approval panel which is why they have photos of the car seats and room - ready for litttie arriving as they know about the child, their likes and dislikes and, of course, age and sex!

magenta x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi C ,
I am in the same boat as Magenta we haven't even discussed it yet so I am afraid I can't help. Hope you are ok hi to everyone love Jill x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hmmm that sounds a much better idea to me.

It just doesn't seem right for a child to have this book for the rest of their lives and under their Nan and Grandad's picture it has "XXXX's Mum and Dad".  They are going to be their grandparents and we are going to be their Mum and Dad.

I don't know what to do now.  Hope someone else is in the same position as me. 

Thanks for your replies...

Cx


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi

When we did our book we did not know the children we would be getting and we put in "this is Nanna and Grandad" and this is "aunty..... and your new cousins...... and it went down really well at panel.  We put pictures of the house, our dog and Cat and all of our close relatives and lots of different pictures of us doing different things - camping, on the beach, in the park and said how much we were looking forward to taking them to these places!!!

Our eldest loves looking at the book now and naming all of the family members - especially Nana who is a firm favourite!  

lots of love Ann xxxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks, that's really helpful Ann. I hadn't thought about taking photos of us on the move.. I've just got photos of "people" and some of our area...!!

Thanks for that.. it's hard because my SW is out of the office now, so we can't talk to her.....  but I really don't feel right putting just names...

Cx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

We started our book with "We would like to be your Mummy & Daddy" and followed with "This is Grandma" and "This is your cousin".

We included a photo of her room - it was decorated but not quite finished.
We also included a soft toy in all the photos. This toy we gave to her on our first meeting and she recognised it from the book.

Best of luck, and enjoy!


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

our books are being done for matching panel rather than approval panel too- so they room is specific to her, but in theory nothing is certain until matching panel and the agencydecision mker, so we have goneout on a limb doing the room- we just wanted her to see it inher book.

I am gonna do the whoozit book, then the other pages will all be laminated a4 in a folder, so we can start with just a couple of pages, and add in new ones before she meets people. I was gonna put in close friends/ neighbours but sw says stick to family so she gets a sense of family as time goes on.  It must be hard to do without a particular child in mind!


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

This has now given me some ideas, as we havent done ours yet and would assume that it will be just around the corner!

Natsxx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

We had to do our album to take to panel with us.

We introduced ourselves and family as "This is mummy", "This is daddy" etc with photographs but introduced my sister, partner and neices by their names but said what relation they would be to the child.  We put in pictures of the cars. the house, including the room that would be theirs, even though it is not decorated and made a comment about decorating it especially for them.  We also had a friends section for friends that will be in close contact with the child.  We laminated the pages so that they can be taken out individually if necessary and stuck some C-Beebies characters on the pages to make it more child friendly (we are approved for the 0-2 age group) and put some glitter around.  At the back of the book we included some pages from the C-Beebies website for colouring in and a small pack of crayons - even though 2 year olds cannot colour properly they can scribble well.  Lastly, we put it in a bright file.

I really enjoyed doing our album once I got my head around what format I was going to use and the panel commented on how much work had gone into it and how colourful it was - which made us feel loads better.

Have fun.

Tracey


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get pages laminated..??

Thanks for all your ideas, they have really helped. 

I think I am going to go by....

"This is XXXXX... he is looking forward to having a new cousin to play with"... something like that...

It's so hard to do the right thing, but also make something that will be appropriate over the years too... 

Thanks again ladies..  
C xx


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi,

If you have a staples near by then they will laminate for you and it is v reasonable  

Good luck

Lots of love Ann xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

You can buy fairly cheap laminators in Argos.  I was lucky as I was able to borrow the one from work for the weekend but you may find that friends who are into arts and crafts may have one that you can borrow.

Tracey


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oooh thanks very much Ann and Tracey... that's really helpful.  I do have a Staples near me, so that's great.  It looks so much more finished.

Many thanks again.

Cx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

i think most work places will have one- and it reminds me of before I got married and work had some lovely card for my stationary- I just made a donation- worth  check, as they will prob say "just do it" rather than charge you. but if you get stuck any "scrapbooking" place will know where to direct you


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Boomer. I probably could use the one at work, but it's not very private and I don't really want anyone knowing at the moment.  

Also... stupid question I know... but when laminating, is it best to use paper or card to stick the photos on.  DH seems to think card will be too thick?

LOL... I'll stop asking questions soon...thanks everso.

Cx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

I do both- so long as the card isn't too think it doesn't matter. have fun!


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Boomer... I've had a bit of a nightmare this weekend with this.  I uploaded photos to Snapfish.. spent ages putting lovely bright borders round them, only to find out that although I had logged into the UK site, it automatically logged me in to the US website because I'd viewed some photos of a friend's child in US a few years ago.  I didn't realise this. 

So, when I went to order my lovely prints... I could only order them from the US... GRRRR !!  

Anyway, hopefully they are transferring the prints over to the UK.  Very annoying though.

Also, have just been told that laminating photos is not a good idea, as they bubble?  But I see that alot of you have laminated photos.  Could someone please comment on that?

Sorry for all the questions, I am desperate to get this right... and am running out of time.

Thanks for your help. 
Cx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

if you are worried- try sending the photos to a colour laser printer and printing on paper!

I was going to get two copies of each photo just in case.....


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Boomer... I tried printing on our printer, and although it's a good one.. not that good it seems.  They came through quite grainy.  Oh well.

Anyway, went to Staples and they said to order matt photos and said it would all be fine.  I am doing double sided.  It will cost about £15 to get laminated.  Its just nice to do it that way so they last longer, and you can add to the folder then, when room is done etc.

Snapfish have been very helpful and have transferred my album over to the UK site..(as soon as I mentioned us needing it for the adoption panel, they couldn't have been more helpful) so I would recommend them as the borders are really lovely and good fun for kids.  And all at the cost of 80p because you get the first 20 prints free.  Bargain!!!

Thanks again.. sorry for asking so many stupid questions... I will be an expert for the future...
Cxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

I FINISHED IT....!!!!!!  Thank goodness....

Can highly recommend Snapfish.  When I had problems this week with ordering (not sure if I mentioned it or not, so won't go into it...) as soon as they knew what it was for, they pulled the stops out and personally tracked my order so I would get them.

The frames look fantastic and lovely for children...

Love Cxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Bump for JenniferF...


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks very much for the bumping    Gave me lots of useful info.


----------

